# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  لقاء الذهبي والمجالي لم يخلو من العتاب على تطنيش الحكومة للأسئلة النيابية

## ادارة المنتدى

التقى رئيس الوزراء المهندس نادر الذهبي في مكتبه بدار رئاسة الوزراء الخميس رئيس مجلس النواب المهندس عبد الهادي المجالي، في أول لقاء بينهما بعد فض الإستثنائية والذي يأتي في إطار التواصل المستمر بين السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية، وذلك ما أشيع إعلاميا وما بدا ظاهرا في الإجتماع. إلا أن لقاء الذهبي والمجالي لم يخلو من العتاب النيابي الذي وجهه الأخير لدولة الرئيس بحسب مصادر نيابية، على خلفية "التحفظ الحكومي" على أسماء معينة والإعتذار عن الإجابة عن أسئلة نيابية حيالها، وزيادة "الإتكاء الحكومي" على قرار ديوان تفسير القوانين الذي اعتبر طلب ذكر أسماء أشخاص معينين أو التطرق للشأن الخاص بهم خارجا عن الأطر الدستورية والقانونية.وأكد الديوان الخاص بتفسير القوانين في قراره أنه "يجب أن لا يمس السؤال الشؤون الخاصة برئيس الوزراء والوزراء، وأن يتعلق السؤال بأمر من أمور العامة".وقد أثار رفض الحكومة الإجابة عن أسئلة نيابية استنادا إلى القرار التفسيري أعلاه حفيظة النواب، كما أبدى المكتب الدائم للمجلس "استياءه" الشديد إزاء الردود الحكومية على تلك الأسئلة. وبناء على القرار، كان الذهبي قد أعاد للمجالي مؤخرا سؤالا للنائب علي الضلاعين حول أسماء من اتهموا بالتزوير في أمانة عمان الكبرى.كما أن سؤالا آخر وجهه النائب صلاح الزعبي، حوله لاحقا إلى استجواب، أثار حفيظة الحكومة على اعتبار أن السؤال يطالب مرسله بمعلومات كثيرة حول السفراء والمحافظين والتعيينات والمتصرفين وكبار موظفي الدولة.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

